#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  townhouse for rent

## robbo

2 story, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom fully furnished townhouse available to lease now
close to superhwy, makro and big c. Local hospital,gym and massage within walking distance. free wi fi works well, parking available
4 k's from theape gate out past the railway station, very quiet except a few soi dogs
very reasonable 4000 baht per month,monday night market, mum and dad shops  and food carts close by
i am posting for a friend contact me, and i will provide the phone number of the landlady who speaks english

----------


## flyingdutchie

> 2 story, 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom fully furnished townhouse available to lease now
> close to superhwy, makro and big c. Local hospital,gym and massage within walking distance. free wi fi works well, parking available
> 4 k's from theape gate out past the railway station, very quiet except a few soi dogs
> very reasonable 4000 baht per month,monday night market, mum and dad shops and food carts close by
> i am posting for a friend contact me, and i will provide the phone number of the landlady who speaks english


wow,can i have the phonenumber as i am in chiangmai now,Erik

----------


## robbo

erik, you will have to private message me as i cannot put someones phone number on a public forum, hope you understand, cheers

----------


## robbo

leased just in case anyone see's this thread, cheers

----------


## robbo

due to the tennant returning home this townhouse is available again from the 5th of june, true vision platinum has also been added for 350 baht per month
contact me via pm for anymore info

----------


## TAN

Hi Robbo,
I am interested in this place & need more details. However, I a new & not able to sent you a PM. Appreciate if you sent me a PM instead.

Thanks.

----------


## robbo

thanks all, leased again

----------

